# Brother DTG Offers SunFrog Success Story Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video shares the story of SunFrog’s transformation from a traditional screen printing business to a $100 million dollar DTG powerhouse in the past three years. Follow the company’s journey from its addition of a single Brother DTG printer in 2014 to its reinvention as a multiprinter DTG operation with 148 units printing garments from T-shirts to caps to shoes. 

Join SunFrog Founder Josh Kent as he talks about the reasons for the transition, his choice of equipment, price considerations and how the move has revolutionized the company with Brother International Corporation President, Kazufumi Ikeda during a recent on-site visit. 

You’ll hear firsthand how DTG has reduced time and labor, allowing on-demand, full-color imaging with fast turnaround while expanding design and garment configurations. This makes it ideal for the short run printing the company was built on. 

You’ll also get a look at how maintenance is handled to allow 24/7 production and find out about the DTG service and the support SunFrog has experienced, while enjoying a tour of the operation. To view the video, go to https://vimeo.com/216013433.

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

